# Birthday Cake - white cake



## ziggie216 (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm been trying to find a white cake recipe that would feel similar to what you can get from a Chinese bakery, which is usually a little more moist and fluffy compare to what I could get at the supermarket such as Safeway. The only thing I found so far was a steam white cake, which I doubt that it is the same thing. Would anyone have anything bookmarked down that is close to that?


----------



## norma (Jun 4, 2006)

Hello!
My favorite recipe comes by Nick Malgieri. 

12 TBS unsalted butter, softened
1 1/2 cups sugar
2 cups all-purpose flour
2 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt
6 large egg whites (3/4 cup)
3/4 cup milk
2 tsp vanilla (or 1 tsp vanilla + 1 tsp almond

If you want a moister cake, brush it with a simple sugar syrup (I like 1 part sugar, 2 parts water) and add a little of a nice liquour.:roll:


----------

